

Taco Bell and the Golden Age of Drive-Thru - stephenjudkins
http://www.businessweek.com/print/magazine/content/11_20/b4228064581642.htm

======
zdw
_It's as if the great advances of human civilization, in everything from
animal husbandry to mathematics to architecture to manufacturing to
information technology, have all crescendoed with the Crunchwrap Supreme,
delivered via the pick-up window._

You'd think we'd try to go to the moon or something...

